# noble horse shelter 12x24 roof question



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have never done it, but I just payed to have my old wooden barn reroofed with metal, and I watched them do it. The loft measures ~ 30 ft. x 30 ft. and is almost the bottom of the roof level. The slope was steep, the metal pieces were 27 ft. long, with a cap. My roof has 2 x 4 spines and 1 x 4 horizontal pieces. 
Over that it had (on the north side, where nothing had to be replaced) plywood, and they replaced all of the plywood on the south side (because of water damage.) Then, they nailed on a Tyvec padded material to insulate. The metal roofing went over that.
I suspect that you could duplicate this because it is a much smaller roof. Check at Lowe's or Home depot for the Tyvec and get the correct metal screws. You may also need to crimp together pieces to keep the roof water tight.
Hope that helps! =D


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

andypager2 said:


> building a new noble 12x24 shelter ,any tips for doing the roof.. I dont like putting the metal on top of the frame directly and thinking about putting1/2 plywood first, has anyone done this as well? if so how did you do it?


When I built my barn and put on the metal roof,the rafters were PT 2x4s, I attached pressure treated 1by4 purlins to the rafters, and attached the metal panels using self tapping screws with washers to the purlins. Yup, did the whole thing with 2 cordless drills! No leaks, no metal flapping loose during hurricane force winds. My barn has very few nails in it, as I chose to use coated deck screws for every where wood was connected to wood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

andypager2 said:


> building a new noble 12x24 shelter ,any tips for doing the roof.. I dont like putting the metal on top of the frame directly and thinking about putting1/2 plywood first, has anyone done this as well? if so how did you do it?


If you decide to go with plywood, be sure to use pressure treated, and use screws to attach it to the frame. Purlins would be easier, less costly, and you will still be able to see where the beam frames are to drill the roof in. With plywood, you can't see the beams underneath, which ideally is where you should be securing the roof to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I attached pressure treated 1by4 purlins to the rafters, and attached the metal panels using self tapping screws with washers to the purlins.


That's exactly how I did the roof on my run-in shelter, just following the instructions that came with the metal roofing. It is working very nicely, one of my more successful do-it-yourself projects.


----------

